# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Aun acerca los permiso de navigación y flotación...

## Max

Buenas tardes, soy Max y soy italiano, disculpád mi pesímo español.
Aunque sea residente in Italia paso mucho tiempo acá en España, Andalucia, y he decidido de comprar dos kayak por mi e mi familia de dejar acá en España. 
He leido de la necesitad de acatarme a una ley de las Confederaciónes Hidrograficas de esta o aquella cuenca, y hasta acà, a parte que contradice la ley del gobierno (MINISTERIO DE FOMENTO 19071 ORDEN FOM/3200/2007 del 26 de octubre) por lo que concierne la matriculación de los artefactos flotante, podrìa aceptar, aunque considere que es absurdo porque en toda Europa la navegación es libre para embarcaciones a remos o a vela de pequeña invergatura. Asì es en Italia, Francia, Portugal, etc.

Lo que me parece inconstitucional es que el impuesto anual es por cada kayak...es obviamente un impuesto de posesión enmascarado como impuesto ecologico, claro està que si fueran de un solo propietario el no podrìa navegar con los dos a la vez...
Digo esto porque parece que el permiso sea nominativo, quiero decir que no es por cada kayak, más bien para quien ha firmado la Declaración Responsable para el Ejercicio de la Navegación y Flotación.
Estoy en el certo?
Saludos a tod@s, Max

----------


## No Registrado

En España se está pendiente de aplicar la normativa europea de libre navegación de kayaks y similares. En algunos sitios ya se aplica, como en la del Ebro. Pero en las demás está todavía por aplicarse.

Cada confederación hidrográfica tiene unas normas y además complicadas, todavía queda un buen camino por recorrer.

Yo te recomendaría que consultaras en la página web de una asociación andaluza muy activa y que ellos te aconsejen:
http://www.saltarios.es

----------


## Max

> En España se está pendiente de aplicar la normativa europea de libre navegación de kayaks y similares. En algunos sitios ya se aplica, como en la del Ebro. Pero en las demás está todavía por aplicarse.
> 
> Cada confederación hidrográfica tiene unas normas y además complicadas, todavía queda un buen camino por recorrer.
> 
> Yo te recomendaría que consultaras en la página web de una asociación andaluza muy activa y que ellos te aconsejen:
> http://www.saltarios.es


Vale, gracias. Es buena noticia esta de la normativa europea, porque era exactamente lo que entendía oponer a una multa si a caso ;-)

Además no soy come te he dicho seguro que sea una ley que se pueda aplicar, pero obvio no soy un jurista!

----------

